# Largest Penneys in Ireland?



## eiregal

Does anyone know which Penneys in Ireland is the largest?  Want to stock up on cheap gear for the holliers!


----------



## ATgirl

the one in dundrum is pretty good. what part of contrty are you in?


----------



## eiregal

I'm in the south but don't mind taking a spin somewhere.  I was thinking of Dundrum, would it be worth the drive?


----------



## Olympian

I'd say Blanchardstown is a bit bigger since they completed the expansion. It spans two floors. 

Blanchardstown also has lots of other shops a little bit more up market. Dundrum you can really pust the boat out - Harvey Nicks, House of Fraser, Hugo Boss, etc.


----------



## foxylady

marathon_man said:


> I'd say Blanchardstown is a bit bigger since they completed the expansion. It spans two floors.
> 
> Blanchardstown also has lots of other shops a little bit more up market. Dundrum you can really pust the boat out - Harvey Nicks, House of Fraser, Hugo Boss, etc.


 
I think the idea of going to penneys was to save a few quid not push the boat put.


----------



## josie80

Swords i think it's huge


----------



## ATgirl

i love dundrum for shopping, handy to get to (i'm from southeast) and has all the shops that city centre has.
pennys in cork?  although its always packed and a bit of a mess whenever i go!


----------



## ubiquitous

To echo another poster above, it doesn't seem to make a whole lot of sense to drive a long distance from the South of the country to Dublin in order to go to  Penneys. There are Penneys stores all over the country. Apart from a few exceptions, there isn't THAT much difference between them.


----------



## ATgirl

i'd disagree with that, there's a huge difference between the one in waterford and the one in dundrum, stockwise, size wise, etc.


----------



## eiregal

I agree with ATgirl, there's a massive difference in some of the Penneys stores, hence the reason I'd drive to Dublin to get to a good one.  Think I'll head for Dundrum, thanks.


----------



## jesster

I'm a bit of a Penneys expert (worked there and shop there) so I would say your looking for stuff thats cheap and cheerful. Therefore I wouldnt go to Dundrum. Its hardly a place to stock up on affordable stuff in other shops. I know that Penneys in Ballina is the largest one in Ireland but thats in square footage. 

Ive been to most of their stores and have to say the the one in Dublin city centre tend to get the new stuff first. But Blanchardstown rates pretty well with me too. 

You would want to be saving a lot on clothes in order to pay for your petrol driving up!


----------



## eiregal

I don't plan on stocking up in other shops, except maybe H&M.  I normally do save a lot on clothes in Penneys so it would justify paying to drive up.  In saying that, I'd only buy casual clothes or clothes for holidays there, something I don't mind only getting a couple of wears out of.  Is there a H&M in Blanch?


----------



## Olympian

eiregal said:


> Is there a H&M in Blanch?



Yes but quite small AFAIK.


----------



## Lauren

I have always thought that although it may not be the largest, the most organised one is in Mary Street. Always seems to be the best stocked and best laid out...


----------



## Firefly

Have you seen anything you like in Penny's in Cork. If you have job done. 

I'd rather spend more on clothes than on petrol in the hope that another Pennys carries something else that you may like.


----------



## Tarquin

The ##


----------



## Sue Ellen

The Mary Street one would probably be your best option because there is another large Penneys in O'Connell Street. Two large stores seems the best option. Availability of trains, luas etc. nearby would also help.


----------



## eiregal

I was hoping to avoid going into Dublin city centre but it seems to be the best option. Thanks for the replies!


----------

